

Hiding the web, one page at a time - V1
https://github.com/facebook/connect-js/pull/290

======
joahua
We've got some pages that implement a gazillion Facebook iframes (via their JS
approach, but they still iframe everything in) and, quite apart from just
having to trust them on things like this, it makes everything slow as a dog.
Latency is one part of this, clientside JS performance in older IEs is another
(and no, dropping support has been ruled out - one of Australia's biggest
media brands)

Anyone have thoughts on sandboxing to protect against things like this, or
success stories re: performance optimising FB integration?

~~~
V1
Lazy load it.

It's not the thing that users will be doing when they first load you page
anyways.

~~~
joahua
We do, but have found - particularly in IE variants - that performance is so
haltingly slow that we may as well not bother lazyloading at all.

There are also some Flash of Unstyled Content/Unloaded JS issues - but we
should probably fix this on our end. The challenge with that is Facebook have
the freedom to change iframe dimensions at any point, thus breaking thousands
of pages again.

